# Das Phasing der Erze



## Ohrensammler (17. Dezember 2010)

Als begeisterter Farmer bin ich seit ein paar Tagen dabei das sandige Uldum von seinen Erzvorkommen zu befreien.
Dabei stieß ich auf ein paar arg garstige Erzvorkommen die es bei meiner Annäherung vorzogen flugs zu verschwinden. Entfernte ich mich wieder tauchten sie frech wieder auf.
Ich dachte also, da kann dir ein GM bestimmt weiterhelfen und so war es dann auch:

Seine Erklärung:

Auch Abbaustellen unterliegen (teilweise) dem Phasing und sind dann für Sammler erst abbaubar wenn diese die richtige Phasingstufe besitzen.
Näher ich mich also als Unwürdiger einer solchen Stelle merkt diese das blitzgescheit und macht sich solange dünne, bis ich weider genung Abstand gewonnen habe.

Meine Meinung dazu:

Grrrr


(Sollte das ausser mir schon jeder gewusst haben bitte ich untertänigst um Entschuldigung und schäme mich)


----------



## Jalandir (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenn das auch aus dem Schattenhochland. Ist so richtig nervig.


----------



## Lari (17. Dezember 2010)

Im Prinzip ärgerlich, aber irgendwann kennt man seine Pappenheimer und man lässt sie direkt stehen.
Erz gibt es zuhauf, einfach zur nächsten Ader und weitermachen


----------



## bakkax (17. Dezember 2010)

....das erklärt einiges...


----------



## Metadron72 (17. Dezember 2010)

ist so wie bei den flugpunkten, die da sind und verschwinden wenn man sie anklicken will


----------



## Grushdak (17. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> .... Auch Abbaustellen unterliegen (teilweise) dem Phasing und sind dann für Sammler erst abbaubar wenn diese die richtige Phasingstufe besitzen.
> 
> Meine Meinung dazu:
> Grrrr



Aaaarghhhhh 

Welche Phasingstufe habe ich denn bei komplett abgeschlossenen Gebieten (außer den Ini) noch zu erwarten? ^^
Ich glaube eher, der GM durchlebte gerade eine Phasingphase. 

greetz


----------



## Cantharion (17. Dezember 2010)

Wie ich mich gefreut habe als 2 reiche Elementiumvorkommen und ein normales nebeneinander standen
...
und ich mich aufgeregt hab als alle gleichzeitig verschwunden sind.


----------



## resusseleman (17. Dezember 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Welche Phasingstufe habe ich denn bei komplett abgeschlossenen Gebieten (außer den Ini) noch zu erwarten? ^^



Da wirst du dann wohl Erze aus den alten, für dich abgeschlossenen, Phasingstufen sehen.

Von den Gebieten gibts eben einen Anfangszustand inkl. Erze. Beim Phasing wird dann scheinbar das Phasing immer nur in einem gewissen Radius um den Spieler aktualisiert.
Ist dieser Radius dann kleiner als die Sichtweite sieht man ganz einfach die Erze aus dem Grundzustand und beim näherkommen "fällt" man dann in die Phasing-Auswirkungen.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Dezember 2010)

Das gleiche passiert mit Erzen in Hyjal wo ich erst die Quests machen musste, bis ich alles sehen konnte.
Aber mit meinem Kräuterkundler habe ich in Uldum das selbe Problem mit den Pflanzen. Nur habe ich dort schon sämtliche Quests fertig gehabt und die sind trotzdem verschwunden. Naja gibt ja hier eh schon eine Newsmeldung dazu, das es Probleme mit dem Phasing gibt. 
Normalerweise sollte man eben nur noch Sachen sehen können die der letzten Phasingstufe entsprechend, wenn man alle Quets gemacht hat, sehen kann. Tja wohl Pustekuchen^^


----------



## nrg (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe alle Gebiete durchgequestet und stolpere von Tiefenheim aufwärts immer wieder über solche Vorkommen. Es ist einfach nur nervig. Wenn man das Gebiet fertiggequestet hat sollte man auch Zugriff auf alle Nodes haben.


----------



## Metadron72 (20. Dezember 2010)

das passiert einem genau 1mal pro gebiet, dann weiss mans. das ist nu wirklich kein prob, dann passt man seine "gatherer" route halt an 

p.s. schmied auf max *JUCHU*


----------



## Shendria (20. Dezember 2010)

Kann aber auch ziemlich angenehm sein das ganze.

Hyjal z.b. hast du eine komplette mobfreie Zone sobald man ein paar Quest abgeschlossen hat. Die Erze spawnen da nicht gerade schlecht....
Hab mit meiner Druidin letztens dort Erze gefarmt um endlich mal Mats fürs Juweskillen meiner Schamanin zu haben. Anfangs eben so neben dem Questen, dann wirklich nur noch die Runde in dem Gebiet geflogen. Seltsamerweise waren da so gut wie überhaupt keine anderen Farmer zu sehn. Glaub in einer Stunde die ich dort verbracht hatte grad mal 3 Leute, die allerdings relativ schnell wieder weg waren. Im daruffolgenden Gebiet allerdings waren dann wieder Mobs ohne Ende und Farmer das man schon am Erz stehn geblieben ist um es nach dem Spawnen wieder abzubauen.... Also gleich wieder kehrt und ohne Mobs meine Taschen mit Obsidian gefüllt ^^


----------



## Erdwusel (25. Dezember 2010)

Hatte bisher nur 2Erz und Blümchen das verschwunden war.
Aber schon oftmals das man zum Erz kommt und alleine da steht und es dann abgebaut war.


----------



## AlphaChris (25. Dezember 2010)

im Schattenhochland kann man alle erze farmen wenn man 0% der quests abgeschlossen hat, das nervt richtig weil jeder dort irgendwann mal questet.

im hyjal nervt es auch das man kräuter und erze nicht bekommt


----------



## Terminsel (25. Dezember 2010)

Ein GM teilte mir auf meine Anfrage mit, dass das Problem bekannt sei und behoben würde. Ich hoffe, er behält Recht.


----------



## Erdwusel (26. Dezember 2010)

Also in Hyjal hab ich teilweise bis 100 Obsidiumerz in ner Stunde und hab nur 2 Quests dort gemacht.
Mit meinem Blümchenpflücker hab ich die gleiche Menge an Pflanzen bekommen.
Alerdings sind das 2 verschiedene Chars, bin am überlegen ob ich dem Bergbauer noch Kräuterkunde erlerne.


----------



## Lion333 (26. Dezember 2010)

Das gleiche ist auch im Schattenhochland, das regt so auf wenn man ein Kräuter aufnehmen will und es dann verschwindet und dann aus Entfernung wieder kommt,das Gleiche ist auch beim Bergbau,da freut man sich wenn was reiches da ist und dann SCHWUPPS ist es wieder weg^^


----------



## Erdwusel (26. Dezember 2010)

Schattenhochland hab ich nur 1 Gebiet wo das so ist.
Man sieht aber andere Spieler nicht und das ist doof.


----------



## Mayestic (28. Dezember 2010)

also ich finde das echt nicht weiter schlimm und nein im schattenhochland gibt es mehr als eine stelle ^^

eine stelle die ich kenne ist oben am see. quasi da wo es steil runter geht zum fluß der ins meer fließt. 
und eine andere stelle ist wenn man vom see aus am rechten ufer des flusses fliegt. 
etwa in höhe dieses hordenpostens auf der rechten seite des flusses nahe des deltas sind 2 erzspots in der phase verschoben.

aber mal ehrlich leute. das ändert sich nie. es sind immer exakt die selben stellen. das kann man sich doch merken. 
ich halte da garnicht mehr an wenn da erz steht. klar tut das bissle weh wenn da ein reiches elementium oder pyrit steht aber was solls ? 
ich kenne somit nur 3 erzspots von 357 die ich im schattenhochland gefunden habe die in der ...... achne sekunde..... da sind ja nochwelche ^^

entlang des weges der hoch nach grim batol führt fand ich während des questens dort dutzende erzspots. jetzt wo ich fertig mit allen quests bin gibts dort entlang des weges keine oder nur ganz selten noch erz. 
vieles dort ist auch in der phase verschoben aber was solls ? wenn man das weiß fliegt man da einfach nicht entlang auf seiner erzroute. 

trotzdem wäre es toll wenn man das mal beheben könnte. ich würde das ganze sogar noch verschärfen was aber wohl ein reiner wunschgedanke bleiben wird. ^^
nur wenn man die quests macht soll man meiner meinung nach dort auch farmen könne. 
wer alle quests abgeschlossen hat sieht alle erz und blümchenspots. 
das wäre dann auch mal das ende der level 78er die im schattenhochland erz und blümchen farmen ^^


----------



## Bighorn (14. Januar 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> entlang des weges der hoch nach grim batol führt fand ich während des questens dort dutzende erzspots. jetzt wo ich fertig mit allen quests bin gibts dort entlang des weges keine oder nur ganz selten noch erz.
> vieles dort ist auch in der phase verschoben aber was solls ? wenn man das weiß fliegt man da einfach nicht entlang auf seiner erzroute.




Finde ich eigentlich viel schlimmer, das dort Unmengen an Mobs stehen, die einem das Erz und Kräuter farmen unnötig erschweren.
Also muß ein Twink her, der in dem Gebiet nicht gequestet hat.


----------



## Zangor (14. Januar 2011)

Ja das nervt, bei Pflanzen ist das genauso. Und dann gibts im Schattenhochland bei uns Schattenjasmin der in der Luft steht und vom Boden aus nicht geerntet werden kann, weil er zu hoch steht.

@Bighorn
In der Wyrmbiege vor Grim Batol ist aber auch manchmal ein Feld für Archäologen. Wenn das Fernrohr auf eine 4er-Gruppe Mobs zeigt, macht sich immer schon die Verzweilflung breit. Pflanzen kann man als Druide ja prima in der Flugform sammeln und ist weg, wenn die Mobs ankommen, Erze lass ich dann meist lieber stehen, sei denn sie sind abseits.


----------



## Buschy aka Serina (14. Januar 2011)

Hab ich auch schon mitn Twink bemerkt das die erze einfach mal dispawnen, sowas sollte Blizz mal schleunigst ändern


----------



## Calinna (24. Januar 2011)

Als ich mit meinem Main-Charakter noch keine einzige Quest im Schattenhochland gemacht hatte, konnte ich alle Erze abbauen. Besonders ergiebig war/ist der Bereich von Grim Batol in Richtung Zinnoberrefugium. Nicht selten mal ein Pyritvorkommen dabei.

Dann denkt man sich irgendwann, man könnte ja mal im Schattenhochland questen, gibt ja tolle Questbelohnungen, eine schöne Menge an Gold und ein paar Erfolge - hat alle Quest durch und kann auf einmal findet man in besagtem Gebiet kein einziges Vorkommen mehr. Fliegt man aber von der Ferne darauf zu, sind auf der Minimap Punkte zu sehen, die dann aber im Phasing verschwinden.
it
Sehr ärgerlich, wenn man dafür "bestraft" wird, dass man dort gequestet hat, wenn man bedenkt, dass genau in dem Bereich um Grim Batol so viele Farmspots liegen.

Ich hoffe, Blizzard passt das noch an, sodass Erzvorkommen und Blümchen in jeder Phasing-Stufe zu sehen sind.
Lieber baut ein mir nicht sichtbarer Spieler mir mal ein Vorkommen vor der Nase weg ab, als dass ich gar keine Vorkommen mehr sehen kann.


----------



## Moronic (24. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mich halb schlapp gelacht als ich nen Farmerkollegen ne geschlagene viertel Stunde zugesehen hab wie er versucht hat so ein Phasingerz zu ergattern. Der wollte es ums verrecken nicht wahrhaben.

Wobei ich es mit meinem Druiden schon geschafft hab immerhin die EP für Phasingblümchen zu ergattern, das entschädigt immerhin.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Januar 2011)

Oh ja das Phasing ist immer und überall...
Aber dafür ist in Uldum ganz westlich eine stelle an der bei unsoft 3-4 Erzvorkommen direkt nebeneinander stehen, auch mal 3 Pyritvorkommen - das soll wohl auch nicht so sein oder ?! egal


----------



## Versace83 (28. Januar 2011)

finde das auch sehr nervig... letztens in Hyjal bin ich zu einem Erzvorkommen geflogen, das dann kurz drauf 3 Meter weiter auftauchte, als ich dort hin lief ist es wieder zur urspruenglichen Stelle gesprungen und wieder zurueck


----------



## Calinna (7. Februar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ein GM teilte mir auf meine Anfrage mit, dass das Problem bekannt sei und behoben würde. Ich hoffe, er behält Recht.



Weiß hier jemand inzwischen was genaueres? Konnte bisher noch keinen Bluepost zu dem Thema finden.

Mein Twink ist demnächst so weit um in die neuen Cataclysm-Gebiete zu kommen. Wäre schade, wenn ich mich zwischen (Erze) farmen und Questen und dem damit verbundenen Ruf, EPs und Questbelohnungen entscheiden müsste. Da würd ich wohl z.B. das Schattenhochland beim Questen auslassen.


----------

